# frontier ee cart club member questions



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Not to be a cart collector, but I do want to start saving in my jug for a decent ee "pony ride" miniature horse cart. Watching the forum and the comments about how so many of you love your frontier ee carts, I am leaning that direction in my interest. Can you all that own them give me some input please? The price is decent, they look well made and I would be able to take a child out for a small drive around the field.

Right now my kids jog next to me in my aerocrown talking a mile a minute and it would be nice when my boy is in better shape to take them for a little ride on occasion.

Do you prefer the metal floor to the wooden floor? The wood looks prettier and I don't think there is much weight difference between the two on the web site, but I know that pretty isn't always the best choice. I guess it would be just preference, but I am curious to hear what other frontier cart owners have to say.

Also, do you use the standard tires or purchase taller tires. Do you get the tire inserts to make them no flat, or do you put the green slime in the tires? Or is there a non-spoke wheel choice that can be put on this cart? I drive over some bramble stubble on occasion and wouldn't want the hassle of constant flat tires from punctures.

Adair


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a frontier EE cart for minis, and when I used to drive my big horse, I had one for him too. Both have/had metal floors and I like that a lot. I have other EE carts, another one with a metal floor, and a fancier one that has a wooden floor (and a nice Houghton for shows). My pick for just having fun is metal. If you think you might take it to a show, then I'd opt for wood.

For tires, I've just used the standard ones, but I just drive usually in the yard, field or ring.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 3, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Not to be a cart collector, but I do want to start saving in my jug for a decent ee "pony ride" miniature horse cart.


That's why I went back and bought a Frontier after I already had the nicer carts. I wanted a safe beater cart I could run through the winter mud, take to the beach, throw kids in and generally not worry about the paint job.



shorthorsemom said:


> Do you prefer the metal floor to the wooden floor? The wood looks prettier and I don't think there is much weight difference between the two on the web site, but I know that pretty isn't always the best choice. I guess it would be just preference, but I am curious to hear what other frontier cart owners have to say.


Preference is definitely a large part of it. As Jill said, if you planned to show in it the wood might be nice but otherwise the metal is good. Weights are comparable between the two floorboards which is often not the case in other carts I've handled so for me the choice came down to the fact that I wanted to be able to hose it off really easily and not feel guilty getting in it with muddy or sandy boots.




I personally have never been fond of that particular light-colored natural stain (it looks unfinished to me and shows dirt too easily) so I decided for my purposes it was better to have black metal mesh.

Be aware that you can customize your cart a bit if you buy it directly from Frontier. I wanted mine to look a little more formal in case I chose to show in it so I ordered it with an all-black seat instead of the standard maroon and they were able to do that for no charge. They even keep those in stock so it shipped out the next day with the custom seat! He said he could do quite a few different seat colors, or an all-black one with colored piping of your choice, which I thought was neat. (I was so tempted to get a black one with hunter green piping!



I thought it would be quite sporty-looking.) I don't know if they could change the stain on the wooden floorboards but it would be worth asking. Once it got here I switched out the white shaft caps for black ones, put on a nicer hook-ended single tree and voila! Instant upgrade.



shorthorsemom said:


> Also, do you use the standard tires or purchase taller tires. Do you get the tire inserts to make them no flat, or do you put the green slime in the tires? Or is there a non-spoke wheel choice that can be put on this cart? I drive over some bramble stubble on occasion and wouldn't want the hassle of constant flat tires from punctures.


Wheel size on an EE like this is going to be dictated strictly by the size of your horse. The shafts already sit up rather high on their sides and 24" wheels are going to make that much worse. I'd stick with the standard 20" in this case unless you have a B mini. There are after-market steel wheels you can buy and those are necessary for CDE-type competition but for a pony-ride cart I would skip that. It's expensive ($300+ a pair) and makes the ride much rougher. I had the solid no-flat inserts on a previous cart and wasn't fond of them so for the Frontier I asked the local bike shop what they recommended and they had me try a Kevlar tube with some green slime and so far that has held up very well. Since they are still pneumatic you get the same ride softening, they simply don't puncture.

My Frontier got thrown from the bed of my truck end-over-end down the freeway at 60 mph when I had my accident (we jack-knifed so hard the industrial-grade bungies I was using to tie it down snapped) and I found that thing sitting in the middle of I-5 looking perfectly normal except for some minor paint damage on the corners and some serious road rash on one of my homemade shaft cap covers I use when shipping. I could not believe it had survived unscathed!



The wheels weren't even tacoed.



Now I did notice a year later that one of the wheels is beginning to warp a little and I'm going to replace it for safety, but it really survived remarkably well. I love my Frontier as a basic training cart!

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Adair,

Since your current cart is an Aerocrown, I bet if you chose to show you would use that. My first cart 10+ years ago was a Frontier that I still have. I have started 2 mini donkeys and 3 horses in that cart. It is my old faithful LOL, that being said be prepared that you may have to reinforce the seat for field driving. My older cart has been fine, but my daughter bought one 2 yrs ago and the wood on the seat broke. Frontier isn't the only brand I have heard of this happening with. I think they are using different wood in the seat than mine has.

If you want a cart of that style I'd look at getting one thru Pequea, they will use good wood for the seat. They have many styles of carts and are just a little bit more.

Angie


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 3, 2011)

As longtime readers of these Forums will know, I have always been an advocate of Frontier for a basic, everyday-drive/training, cart!

I am on my second Frontier in 26 years of driving miniatures. Sold the first one(which is STILL in use w/ no issues except where several horses that I ponied gnawed on the seat back!), because I wanted the newer seat cover color available--russet. I have now had this one for about 15? years. Both have been the 'basic' cart,expanded steel mesh basket(which I like)- no special options, and I have made no changes, except to take the wheels to a bike shop for 'puncture-resistant'tubes and green slime, on both. Knock on wood, I've never yet had a flat; I have gone about everywhere I want in it, including once on a 'cross-country' course across native NM vegetation, cactus included; I do avoid driving where there are 'goatheads', which thankfully, are not common up here where I live.I also kept the standard 'sword-end' singletree they come with, and have never had any issues in using it.I HAVE always kept the carts inside, never leaving them out in the elements--I feel this kind of protection is a key factor in ANY vehicle's longevity!

Ditto Leia's observations on the wheel size and the use of steel wheels; since the coil springs do not provide much of a 'suspension', it is the pneumatic wheels that help a lot in providing some degree of comfort in the ride. I ordered a 'set' of the longer(54")shafts for my Frontier for use w/ my B minis(first one was a FULL 38"; current one about 37"), and with those on, the cart was just fine for them w/o changing out wheel size or anything else.

I'm not a lightweight, but never had any issues with the seat board on either cart; of course, mine both 'go back' aways; perhaps as is so often the case nowadays, the company making it isn't using as high quality materials nowadays?

All things considered, I'd still recommend Frontier as the best of its type!

Margo


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone recently told me that Frontier may be going out of business - not sure if that is true or just a rumor ?


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 6, 2011)

We just came back from the CAA Carriage Classic where I talked with a gentleman about Easy Entry (or Easy Exit) carts. There was a meeting of the Mini Drivers (aka a chat) and the FEI ring steward (who recognized us from the ring) came up and joined the conversation. He told us that the worst carriage driving accident he ever had was with a mini. I was intitially thinking that he ended up driving one of those half-broke "it's just a little mini" horses, but actually when he told us the story, it turned out to be caused by an Easy Exit cart.

He was offered the opportunity to drive someone else's horse through a cones course and expected those pneumatic wheels to slide the way a Pacific (steel hard rubber) wheel does. They grabbed the ground instead, flipping the cart and him. He ended up in Intensive Care for a number of days, and he proceeded to tell us about all the other complications he had for a number of months. He didn't even know my aversion to Easy Exit carts and told us how dangerous they were, because there is nothing to hold you in the cart and you slide all over in them, affecting the balance of the cart. He liked the Hyperbike because the wheel base is wider and more stable.

I still can't figure out why Easy Exit carts as so popular, other than the fact that they are cheap and readily available.





Myrna


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 7, 2011)

I have 2 Frontier "Easy Exit" carts because I can get out fast if I need to, one A size, One B size, and used to drive my Welsh pony in a cobb size. Even had one years ago for my Quarter horse. I just go for easy, gentle rides now but if I ever get into eventing, I would not trust the tires. I have heard about the type of accidents already mentioned here. In fact, I believed they are only allowed at a basic level.

That said, I love mine. They are very sturdy and I have never had any problems, except going flat from setting in the barn too long at a time. Hubby replaced with thorn proof type inner tubes. No problems since.

Another reason I love them, we pull the grand children around in them! If I decide to show at the local open show, I can just touch up the paint. and go. The shafts are easy to change out, and so are the seats. I have solid black seat for nice finished look and a red one with white trim for my little drafty looking guy.

I think it boils down to ... if you want a Easy Entry cart, Frontier makes the best I have found, no matter the price. The welds are good, bolts stay tight, and the seat has not broken down under my generous weight.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everybody for all input. I am just looking around and thinking about a pony cart. I would only use it on flat easy trails to take my kids for a pony ride. For anything else I have my aerocrown. I just felt sorry for my kids jogging along becide my aerocrown chatting a mile a minute about it. It would be awhile before my boy would be fit enough to pull two and I wouldn't put my kids in until I am a more seasoned driver either. I do appreciate all your feedback, lots to think about. I cancelled my hyperbike layaway, but Bob says I can still be a member of his "hyperbike club" even though I am driving an aerocrown. My physical limitations are the only reason I decided not to continue my hyperbike dream, in addition to my trainer not feeling my horse was steady enough at a stand to put up with me struggling to get myself over the shaft to enter the cart. Bob is terrific to work with and I still highly recommend the hyperbike for its width and steady well balanced frame.

The aerocrown has more of an ee style entry and I can get in and out very quickly.

I do know about the wheel concern on the ee carts for competition and speed and turns and have often heard them called easy exit carts. I also was looking at the ee cart from pequea as Angie was mentioning because Pequea is right in my back yard and I had not realized they made that style cart and I would be able to skip the shipping. Much to think about.. I still have my little money jug for my savings but can't bring myself to take the "hyperbike fund" label off the outside of it. Maybe someday on the hyperbike. I have lost 30 lbs on my quest to lighten the load for my little horse. He does appreciate it so far. thanks everybody... Maybe by end of summer I will have enough moneys saved for a pony cart. Amazing how much you can put together emptying your pocket change and by adding small moneys you find around the house. Any money in the washer... into the jug.. LOL



.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 8, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I still can't figure out why Easy Exit carts as so popular, other than the fact that they are cheap and readily available.


I'll be honest with you, Myrna. The discussion off the board about this has been that the accident was caused not so much by the cart but by an experienced driver who should have known better not properly handling his vehicle.



EE's are meant for early training, pony rides, and low-level ring and trail work. They are not MEANT for speed work and as you said, are neither stable enough nor secure enough for such things. When I got mine I tested it, working slowly up through increasingly more difficult maneuvers until I found its limits and then drove with care for those limits. I put non-slip stuff on the seat and brace myself like crazy if I'm going to be doing cones or other speed work so that I can throw my weight to the side and prevent overbalancing or flipping. The wheels usually slide in my local footing, more-so than my other carts do actually, but if the outer wheel hits a root or something I'll be over before I can blink. That's why I use the Hyperbike (which I'm thrilled the official liked!) or one of my other vehicles for speed work. The official did not take into account that treaded pneumatics are going to grip dirt (unlike smooth rubber), did not test his vehicle, and used it far beyond the limits of what the cart was designed for without compensating for the risks. What did he expect??

EE's are popular introductory vehicles because as you said, they are both cheap and readily available. Maybe you don't realize what a big deal that is but in our area, shipping for nice wooden carts more than doubles the cost of the vehicle and puts it out of reach for all but the most well-to-do new drivers. Which would you rather have- new drivers starting in an EE (and having few problems because they are only walking and trotting around in the arena or the road in front of their house), getting hooked and upgrading as most of us did or anyone who's interested in our sport being stopped cold because they can't even afford to try it out??



Honestly, that's how things are around here 2,000 miles from the nearest Amish shop. I understand your concerns about the vehicle but not everyone can build their own high class competition carriages as you do and for the rest of us, a well-balanced, well-put-together EE is infinitely preferable to some of the homemade crap that's available on CraigsList. Most seem to be made of out scrap metal, wheelbarrow or tricycle tires and a slab of plywood for a seat!







shorthorsemom said:


> I just felt sorry for my kids jogging along becide my aerocrown chatting a mile a minute about it. It would be awhile before my boy would be fit enough to pull two and I wouldn't put my kids in until I am a more seasoned driver either.


Sounds like a good fitness plan for them!



Once you're a more seasoned driver, I wouldn't worry about the extra weight of the kids unless they're teenagers. The EE will weight about 25lbs less than the Aerocrown so he'll hardly notice the difference in weight.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like a good fitness plan for them!



Once you're a more seasoned driver, I wouldn't worry about the extra weight of the kids unless they're teenagers. The EE will weight about 25lbs less than the Aerocrown so he'll hardly notice the difference in weight.

Leia

LOL My kids are getting bigger by the day and two of them are taller than me. My son is a little guy and my boy would hardly notice he was in there. Yes it is a good fitness plan and I tell them that. LOVE my aerocrown, it is so steady and so much fun. thanks for all the input on the carts ladies.

I enjoy all information and opinions from everybody





Adair


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 8, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I'll be honest with you, Myrna. The discussion off the board about this has been that the accident was caused not so much by the cart but by an experienced driver who should have known better not properly handling his vehicle. Which would you rather have- new drivers starting in an EE (and having few problems because they are only walking and trotting around in the arena or the road in front of their house), getting hooked and upgrading as most of us did or anyone who's interested in our sport being stopped cold because they can't even afford to try it out??


Discussion off the board? WHY? It wasn't HIS vehicle, that is why he was unfamiliar with how it drove. But if he was offered the chance to drive the horse (how many of us would love to give big horse drivers the opportunity to change their minds about our "rats on a rope"), it must have been trained enough to be able to handle going fast. Actually, you wouldn't even have to really go that fast. Just momentum of a corner and grab would flip one (as Leia has described), especially if he slid across the seat because there isn't anything to hold you in. He is an experienced driver, just not experienced with that cart. And if he was driving in a good cart, the accident wouldn't have happened. I would say that means it WAS caused by the cart.

There is a lot of mini equipment out there that is cheap. It unfortunate that people get stopped cold progressing in the sport because they don't have the equipment to proceed. They have dumped money into a cheap vehicle that eventually won't allow them to do what they would like. Face it, this sport, like most horse sports, is expensive. People need to understand that up front. Remember, our family has been there. We bought the cheap harnesses first and had to spend more to upgrade later, and my mom still has a Frontier cart that she bought for the very same popular reasons that people do here, I hate it, and you won't change my mind about it. After driving in a good sprung, stable cart (not just the ones we build), it is no fun getting your teeth rattled and sliding across the seat with nothing but a little bar to hold you in. I drove it last year and I felt COMPLETELY at the mercy of the ground we drove on. Heaven forbid if you hit a pothole, it would launch you right out! It was VERY nervewracking after driving in a good cart for so many years. It is fine for a bit of roundy-round the arena, but honestly I think that cost is the single most important factor for many mini drivers when it should be safety and comfort. It's unfortunate that they are so popular that lots of people that have them have never even driven in a good cart to know what it COULD be like even if they can afford it. It's like the only carts people have are Easy Exits and Jeralds, both with crappy rides.

FWIW, but I still don't like Easy Exit pipe carts when there are so many other good options out there,

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 8, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Discussion off the board? WHY?


Uh, because many of us on here are real-life friends and sometimes we discuss things that have come up on the forum?










RhineStone said:


> He is an experienced driver, just not experienced with that cart. And if he was driving in a good cart, the accident wouldn't have happened. I would say that means it WAS caused by the cart.


Maybe it's just because I'm a chicken and paranoid about damaging a cart, but as an experienced driver I would never assume a pipe cart was suitable for speed work and sharp corners without having first gotten familiar with it in the warmup ring and tested that to my own satisfaction. Doing so strikes me as a safety oversight just as asking a green horse for more than they are currently capable of would be- would you have blamed the green horse if it panicked and ran and caused an accident because the driver overwhelmed it?



I'm not arguing your assertion that pipe cart EE's are unsafe for that sort of activity nor particularly intending to blame the driver. Those things happen and I'm terribly sorry he was hurt! It sounds like he's a great friend to the VSE. I'm just saying you can hardly blame the cart for not being good at what it wasn't designed for.



RhineStone said:


> We bought the cheap harnesses first and had to spend more to upgrade later, and my mom still has a Frontier cart that she bought for the very same popular reasons that people do here, I hate it, and you won't change my mind about it.


Not even going to try.



I just wish you wouldn't repeatedly put down those of us who choose to use or recommend them for their intended purpose as being uneducated and/or not caring about safety. It tends to rub the wrong way.



RhineStone said:


> After driving in a good sprung, stable cart (not just the ones we build), it is no fun getting your teeth rattled and sliding across the seat with nothing but a little bar to hold you in. I drove it last year and I felt COMPLETELY at the mercy of the ground we drove on.


All of my carts have vinyl bench seats- I slide on every single one. Except for the show cart, come to think of it, and that one I just feel like I'll bounce right out of when we hit a rut! Darn leaf/elliptical/whatever they are springs....

Not even my Bellcrown has anything on the sides but a small bar.



RhineStone said:


> ...I think that cost is the single most important factor for many mini drivers when it should be safety and comfort.


It's hard to put something ahead of money when you don't HAVE any. Most the people I know buying EE's are 4-H'ers who are babysitting every spare minute to save up $100. How are they supposed to save up $2,000 for a nice wood cart before they're too old to show in it? They're doing the best they can with limited means and I'm doing my best to give them ideas on how to make it safer and more attractive. Around here you can spend that kind of money on a "nice" cart and then when it gets here find out it's too heavy or too big or too poorly balanced and you're out $600-800 on shipping AND have to sell the cart AND have to start over on buying a new one! And meanwhile you can't drive because you have no equipment. Been there, done that. Several times.



At least with an EE they can be driving and learning while they search for their new cart and most keep that EE for training work so they don't have to ruin their nice cart in the brambles and rain and winter mud (of which we have a lot).

It's not that I don't WANT a proper pairs vehicle, for instance. I simply don't have $5,500 sitting around! I could be totally irresponsible and put it on a credit card but I did that in the past for much cheaper carts (my Bellcrown and my show cart) and it's taken me years to get out from under all that interest. That means another four to six years of saving up for it during which time Kody's getting too old and lame and Turbo's going to waste. Should I buy a little buckboard or something? By the time I pay shipping that would be $2,000 "dumped into a cheap vehicle that won't allow me to do what I would like" and I would be terrified to drive it because it wouldn't have a cut-under and all I do is tight turns. I'd rather dump a couple of hundred dollars (which I do have) into a customized pair pole or forecart, buy the strong, sturdy, safe pair harness I want, and work slowly and carefully while I save up for the right equipment. I don't recommend that for anyone, but I know what I'm getting into and to me it's better than never getting to drive a pair. So sue me.





You do the best you can with what you have and always strive to maximize the horse's comfort within your budget. If the boys tell me the pair pole is untenable, I'll get rid of it and wait. But it seemed worth a trial for some straight-line trail drives.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Jul 8, 2011)

Somewhere along the line, I apparently upgraded to the super-thick, super-grippy butt...

I really don't find the EE ride to be that rough, and I seem to stick pretty well to the seat (especially in hot weather when wearing shorts).

Every cart has its limitations. You learn what each can do and drive accordingly.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 9, 2011)

> He was offered the opportunity to drive someone else's horse through a cones course and expected those pneumatic wheels to slide the way a Pacific (steel hard rubber) wheel does. They grabbed the ground instead, flipping the cart and him.


He is an experienced driver, but didn't realize an EE cart would "handle" differently from another type of cart?? I would call that driver error. That would be about like some race car driver getting into my 1/2 ton & trying to drive it the same way he would his race car and then being surprised when it didn't handle the same & he crashes. Driver error, not vehicle fault...
I have an EE cart for training the Minis and we use it for some "fun" driving just around home. When I was a little kid Mom & I would drive all over the country side in a little Frontier EE cart behind my 35" pony--the little pony & cart gave us many hours of enjoyment, and that's where I learned to drive. We only ever tipped out once, and that was when Mom drove down into a ditch at a little too much of an angle, and the cart tipped over on its side. Driver error for sure, just one of those oops moments when you do something you know better than to do...couldn't blame the cart! Pony stopped, we righted the cart, got back in & away we went.

In view of the fun we've had over the years with a simple EE cart I would readily recommend one for what you have in mind--giving the kids a ride.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Minimor, That story of your mom reminds me of my early driving days. I call myself a newbie because I am learning all over again from scratch the real way you should learn, from a seasoned instructor with many years of experience behind her. I am not totally new to driving I was in my teens and early 20's I jogged standardbred race horses for the local track. I also drove two single ponies individually and a second pair of ponies as a pair all over creation, on roads, at the local fairs and birthday parties. Somebody was watching over me back then. I never gave it a second thought, I just hooked up and drove off. I remember taking that pair of ponies to the local fair where the fair officials set up the pony ride ring right next to a huge ferris wheel. Kids screaming, lights flashing and the ponies were awesome. I even drove them to the fair with a pony size buckboard wagon over roads with cars. To this day I am amazed I lived to tell the tale. I guess because we drove everywhere and put so many miles on the ponies, they were calm and been there done that. I guess I got lucky I never flipped over in my cart I used back then. It was one of those crappy metal carts with a plywood seat and pad on it. we didn't do trail riding or hills either, just field and road.

This time in my driving experiences I realize there is so much education available I am like a sponge trying to suck it all up and try to do right by my little horses. I bought the high dollar aerocrown because I truly believe it is the best cart for me and my horse.

The pony ride cart I eventually want to get will be the best of its type I can find. It may be a sit in the shed sort of cart only to be used on occasion when I may have a thought to take someone for a ride. The aerocrown is my cart of choice, but if I didn't think that I could take my kids out to circle a flat field in a pony ride cart then I wouldn't do it.

Anyway... I'm a chatter box here... Thanks for the stories ladies and I do appreciate ALL levels of feedback. When I ask for feedback I want both sides of the coin so thank you all of you that posted about scary things that can happen in ee and e exit carts. I need that information for my brain too.



Adair


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 10, 2011)

Well said, Leia, Susanne, Minimor....points well-made.

I have been driving miniatures regularly since 1985.

I unabashedly stand behind my support of the Frontier as 'the best' of its KIND. I never bought 'cheap' ANYTHING when it was important; I started out w/ Smuckers harness; because I breed showed initially,I have owned three Jerald 'show'carts...all purchased new;I own a Bennington mini cart, Pequea's 'high end' Road Cart, and most recently, a Heindl 'training cart'...all VERY well made, quality vehicles.(I also own a 'Scotsman' mini cart, which *would* be a pretty nice vehicle had it been as represented in advertising, AND if it had been built correctly, instead of with flaws in construction that made it UNUSABLE as built(not to mention NOT INCLUDING necessary parts...so, BUYER BEWARE, there!)I own a Golden Carriage mini Pair vehicle(back-to-back English trap; gorgeous!), a Glinkowski 'mini mix' marathon vehicle, AND a buckboard, which actually IS quite maneuverable, though not being undercut(which both the others are).I am definitely 'over-vehicled', and will definitely be parting w/ some of these in the not-too-distant future, as I simply don't have the time or energy anymore to utilize them as they should be used...but that's another story.)

My point? I don't consider the Frontier to be 'cheap', just inexpensive in the larger scheme of things. I haven't found the ride 'horrible'(my major issue w/ the Frontier is the shallow seat!!)-- though certainly the other two passenger carts offer greater comfort of ride(the Heindl is a one-person ride). When I was driving my large B size mini the most, I used the Benny, but otherwise, the Frontier has gotten the most use of anything here--because it it the best 'beater', with few concerns about 'hurting' it. No, it is NOT a marathon cart...but then,it is not represented as such.

Margo


----------



## LazyRanch (Jul 10, 2011)

We purchased - rather my then 76 year old mom did - a Frontier EE cart on the recommendation of a good friend of ours who drives in the Mini Mystique drill team. ALL of them drive in Frontier carts. We haven't been disappointed with ours, except for two things:

1) We ordered our cart with solid rubber tyres. The gal we ordered from did warn us that on a sharp turn, the solid tyre would dis-rim, but our goathead problem is horrific and nothing stays inflated for long. Diane was correct; the first time we hitched Rascal to the cart, he took off like a bat out of blazes, a tyre came off the rim, and for a few seconds, things looked kinda bleak. On the plus side, the rim didn't fold up, and I got the tyre back on without too much problem. I chalk it up to new driver issues, but I have seen more experienced drivers get run away with and make those turns, either flipping or "could be" lost a tyre. Since then I have applied, generously, Gorilla Glue and learned not to turn too sharp in that cart.

2) I had planned on getting a HyperBike from the very start, so, while I had to drive the Frontier cart for a few months, it took all of a few minutes to acclimate myself to the 'Bike. Now, when I drive the Frontier, I am constantly shocked by how it "slithers" on a turn, or through muddy patches. This is especially true when I take Rascal to the local show series in the pleasure classes - my heart skips a few beats, and I hold my breath at each corner.

All that being said, I have had the chance to see several manufactures' carts other than Frontier, and have been really put off by some. They seem to feel that "mini" doesn't need maxi build - any materials will do. Frontier builds a mini cart with the same attention and materials as their big guy carts. Also, they are made in USA. If there is a problem, they are easy to call, easily understood, and can fix most issues over the phone, or replace easily.

I sat in several Frontier carts - some with the wood - and found that the foot box with the wood made me feel cramped, like I didn't have enough leg room - and I am only 4'10" - but this could be because I am accustomed to my feet being out on the rails of my HyperBike. People often see me driving in the most UN-ladylike position of each foot in is relative corner of the foot box, as far forward as possible.

I will say this about Frontier: we got a tan, leather looking seat, with cream trim. However, as we were considering joining the drill team, Frontier said they had their colour of seat and could send it to us with instructions on how to (removably or permanently) mount the covers over the original.

If I were going to change anything, I would get larger rims - the 24" are just too small.

I do pound the daylights out of it, and take the neighbourhood kids for rides, and Mom likes to drive it.

I had to laugh about the kids running along side. For about 6 months before we got a cart, we had a harness. My neighbourhood was chronically treated to me running afoot behind trotting horses.


----------



## LazyRanch (Jul 10, 2011)

susanne said:


> Every cart has its limitations. You learn what each can do and drive accordingly.


This is an EXcellent point. Last year, one of our combined driving competitors opted to go Preliminary - mostly because her horse loves to canter. She is familiar with her cart, having driven it for several years, and canters her horse regularly in the EE cart. Through an ADT rule change, she found she didn't have to replace her pneumatic tyres, so considered herself good to go.

She attentively walked her course, considered her lines and made her choices. Unfortunately, at this particular event, all the big horses and teams went through before the minis, who, as a group were last to go. By the time she hit her hazard, the line she'd so carefully chosen had been brutally chopped up. Her EE cart got stuck in a sand dune and flipped, hurling her out and loosing the horse and cart. It was alarming.

I would chalk this accident up to driver error, but also to 24" pneumatic tyres being asked to do something for which they were not designed. I am hoping this year she will have purchased a cart more suitable for Preliminary level competition.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 11, 2011)

LazyRanch said:


> Her EE cart got stuck in a sand dune and flipped, hurling her out and loosing the horse and cart. It was alarming.


You all can defend your EE carts all you want to, but I haven't heard of other carts flipping as much as the EE, no matter what the brand. You can virtually chalk every accident up to driver error, but when you have to watch what you can do with a certain vehicle, that would be a red flag to me. What would be the driving limitations on say a Minicrown, a Smart Cart and the like properly put to an appropriate horse other than maybe Turnout points in a Pleasure show?



(What can't you do with it?)

Keep your EE, I really don't care.



The whole reason I even mentioned the accident was because it was a fresh story that someone had just told me and that cart was being discussed here. I thought maybe someone could learn something from it instead of getting all defensive.


----------



## susanne (Jul 11, 2011)

.

I would hardly say that anyone here is "getting defensive."

Nobody is questioning or denying that a Smart Cart or Bellcrown or the like is a superior cart. What you are not hearing is that several very accomplished drivers have testified as to their positive experiences with Frontier EE carts when driven wisely. (In my opinion, neither example of accidents posted above qualify as driving wisely.)

I hardly think you want to suggest that Margo is frivolous or careless in her statements (anyone who does is itching for a fight, LOL!)

Must we really dumb everything down to the lowest common denominator? Must we always write to the stupid few who would take an EE at breakneck speeds through hairpin turns? Can we not allow for Darwin's Theory to prevent our descent into Idiocracy?

Everyone has their opinions, but no one needs to act as if their beliefs surpass those of others, especially when those opinions are based upon their experience, and thus, their facts.

Myrna, I greatly respect your experience and knowledge; however, age has taught me to triangulate amongst my resources, to never rely on one source of information, and to never discount my own, albeit limited, experience.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 11, 2011)

Who is getting defensive? I haven’t noticed that anyone is, except perhaps Myrna herself.

What’s wrong with a Smart Cart? Absolutely nothing. Are they superior to the EE carts being discussed here? Yes, certainly. Why do you think I have 2 of them? So that my mom & I can each have one and we don’t have to fight over who gets to drive the Smart Cart and who has to use the EE!

But, a Smart Cart is not within everyone’s budget. That’s the one thing wrong with the Smart Cart—the high price. I am NOT complaining about the price—but there are so many people that would never get to enjoy driving their horses if they had to wait to have the money to allow them to buy a Smart Cart or its equivalent. The EE cart is the one we hear of most often being involved in some wreck or other, but that is quite possibly because there are so many people driving EE carts! For every Smart Cart/equivalent being driven there are probably 100+ EE carts being driven!

I personally would never tell someone “unless you can spend the money to buy a Smart Cart you shouldn’t be driving at all”—how snobbish that sounds. I would rather tell them truthfully that they can buy an EE cart & have a lot of fun with it, provided they realize the cart’s limitations and drive it sensibly. If they tell me that they want to drive heck for leather cross country over the rocks, through the cactus, through the creek, turning back on a dime so that the cart stands up on one wheel as it turns around...I will then point out that the EE cart probably isn’t suitable for their purposes and they need to look at something different. But just because the EE cart is not suitable for someone wanting to drive that way does not mean that it is a disaster waiting to happen for my neighbour who only wants to drive up and down her long driveway, giving cart rides to her grandchildren.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 11, 2011)

goodness...






to sum it all up...

I am just looking for a second reasonably priced beater ee cart that I could take my kids for a loop around a field at a walk or maybe trot that wouldn't break the bank.

I did my homework researching carts for 6 months and came home with an aerocrown for lessons and hills and fast turns and getting my lessons with.... I started out that day planning to purchase the bellcrown minicrown and came home with an aerocrown because I thought it fit me better knowing full well that my kids couldn't go for a ride in it. I spent an hour sitting in one and then the other and still came home with the single seat cart, it just felt "right" when I sat in it like goldilocks and the bears chair.

I purchased the aerocrown because I really thought it was the best cart of choice and I said heck with the money, I wanted safer and light and easy to get in and out of... Its a great cart, has terrific wheels, great suspension. I really feel I made a good choice on my big bucks cart purchase.

Technically my first cart choice was actually a hyperbike but my instructor didn't feel I was sound enough to get in and out easily and she also felt my boy needed some more training at the stand.

I enertained the idea of keeping my meadowbrook for pony rides, but the whole reason I didn't want to keep the meadowbrook was because it was too heavy for my boy to pull, so the meadowbrook with two people in it would definitely be over the top unless he was in top condition, so I sold it. In addition I thought the sale of the meadowbrook would take the sting out of the price of the aerocrown because I truly believe you get what you paid for and was willing to go out on a limb to get a great cart for my boy to pull.

Another reason I choose the aercrown was the easy entry feature of the aerocrown, so technically I feel I own an easy entry cart already, it only has one seat.

On the meadowbrook the entry took too long as I had to go to the back of the cart, put the seat back down, lift the seat, step in over the axle for balance, put down the seat and put up the back rests and then sit down.. Too much delay, too much oportunity for problems...

I can mount my aerocrown in about two seconds after I unhook my boy from the cross ties.

I have my great high dollar cart and I know I choose well...... what I really wanted when I started this string to know is the opinion of a second pony ride cart to take a guest on a circle around the field. Right now I am down to two choices. The frontier ee cart and the ee cart from pequea which is right in my back yard would require no shipping and has a different type of spring system, more similar to the pequea meadowbrook I had that rode really smooth when I had it.

Does the ee cart really flip on a whim under "normal" driving circumstances? whoops, edited to say... don't answer that, I didn't mean to ask another question...





I don't want to buy another 2 K bellcrown in the minicrown style to get a bench seat... and I have probably used christmas, anniversary, and birthday present credit for myself for the next 3 years buying the aerocrown but I'd rather just tell my kids to forget the pony ride than to purchase an unsafe cart.

Anyway, I did get the answers I was looking for, it will probably take me forever to come to a decision if ever to get a second cart... I tortured myself over-thinking the Aerocrown..

We are as different as leaves on trees, that's what makes up a forum, everybody chipping in diverse opinions so people can gather information and make decisions for themselves.

Thanks all for your input of all opinions at all levels, I really do appreciate it.








I don't know why I put in this little guy, probably because I never saw him before and I laughed out loud. Laugh with me and enjoy.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 12, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Does the ee cart really flip on a whim under "normal" driving circumstances? whoops, edited to say... don't answer that, I didn't mean to ask another question...


I've driven with an EE cart for ten years and haven't flipped one yet. Granted, I rarely go he11 for leather in one but I did get taken for a ride once. Down a hill with no breeching(yeah, dumb me but I was still learning and my instructor said it was safe... right



) and the only was I could stop her was to whip her around and go back UP the hill! Didn't flip it.

My cart of choice for cross country/trail is my Meadowbrook. Only because my other choices are the EE and my Jerald. Someday I'll have a Smart Cart....


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well said, Susanne and Minimor!



RhineStone said:


> What would be the driving limitations on say a Minicrown, a Smart Cart and the like properly put to an appropriate horse other than maybe Turnout points in a Pleasure show?
> 
> 
> 
> (What can't you do with it?)


Drive crazy sideways down hills, go heck-for-leather through a scaled-down hazard with straight shafts, spin on a dime...every cart has limits. The only cart I know where I can pretty much forget about the vehicle and do what the horse is physically capable of is the Hyperbike!





To be fair I should probably clarify that I've been comparing EE's to the other carts people in that position could possible afford like Meadowbrooks and road carts and the like, not to top-dollar, top-designed competition vehicles such as you're listing. Those wooden vehicles have the same sort of limitations and their own dangers and that's why I'll take the lighter, easier to dismount on purpose, easier and cheaper to ship metal EE like Frontier. As the others have said, even some of the off-brand metal EE's are trash and you wouldn't catch me using them! But Frontier and CTM both make good carts that can be balanced and work for most horses. Coil springs aren't even that bad for someone like me- most sprung vehicles are way too stiff for my light weight and they ALL rattle my teeth out.



I was amazed how much better the ride was the one time I took a friend along in a borrowed gelding's wooden road cart than it was by myself. (My little wimp can't haul two so I'd never done that before).



shorthorsemom said:


> ...what I really wanted when I started this string to know is the opinion of a second pony ride cart to take a guest on a circle around the field. Right now I am down to two choices. The frontier ee cart and the ee cart from pequea which is right in my back yard would require no shipping and has a different type of spring system, more similar to the pequea meadowbrook I had that rode really smooth when I had it.
> Does the ee cart really flip on a whim under "normal" driving circumstances? whoops, edited to say... don't answer that, I didn't mean to ask another question...


Short answer: No, it does not. What most of us are saying is that taking a guest on a pony ride around the field is EXACTLY what EE's were invented for. I'm much more comfortable taking a child in a cart I can quickly hand (or shove!) them out of than one I'd have to lift them over a high bar or fold the seat down and let them out the back. That child needs to be able to get out by themselves while I handle the reins if there's trouble!

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to say I've never personally driven a metal pipe cart (I presume "Frontier" is generic like saying coke for soda pop). Recently I introduced someone to driving and she bought a very nice driving hrose. She did not want to buy a Jerald, like mine, as it was too much money and she didn't want anything that heavy. She got the metal cart.

I have not driven it, but I've been the horse and the driver with the cart. I was surprised how unstable it felt after my Jerald. I worked with her, taking turns being horse and driver, so she could understand how the cart was balanced on the horse. She has no plans to daredevil and will probably be just fine in the cart. She is having a ball! She doesn't know any other cart (she drove my sulky before she got her own horse, not the Jerald).

But I will be aware of its limitations when we are out together and be careful about ditches or other obstacles on our drives. I'm glad this discussion came up. I had no idea there was such a difference.

I think there is one positive thing about the metal cart--no slouching or lounging will be tolerated. She is sitting correctly and very conscious of her body in that cart.

I'm going to study them tomorrow when she comes out to drive and think about the differences. I think the metal cart seat is higher, and the wheel base is narrower than mine.


----------



## susanne (Jul 14, 2011)

Marcia, Frontier is not a generic term for a pipe cart. Those who say Frontier are specifically driving a Frontier brand cart.

While there are many flimsy, unbalanced pipe carts out there, Frontier and CTM make sturdy, well-balanced, easily adjustable carts and stand behind their products. I have heard that the G&S trail cart is also good, though I haven't tried it.

Without knowing which cart your friend has, it is difficult to comment, but it sounds like it is one of the "others."


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I have to say I've never personally driven a metal pipe cart (I presume "Frontier" is generic like saying coke for soda pop).


Nope.



As Susanne said, there are many TERRIBLE metal pipe carts out there so we're being very specific in recommending CTM and Frontier. There are probably other decent ones, but those are the two I have personal experience with. The others look the same but tend to be way heavier and poorly made.



Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm going to study them tomorrow when she comes out to drive and think about the differences. I think the metal cart seat is higher, and the wheel base is narrower than mine.


That's really the biggest problem with them, yes. Especially with two adults (as with a tandem) they are VERY top-heavy. They're much better with one small adult or an adult and a child.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2011)

We had a great drive today. Her cart is working fine for her; she is just medium sized. It is from Mini Express. I intended to get some pictures, but by the time we got home, we were anxious to get the boys unhitched and we both forgot.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 15, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I have to say I've never personally driven a metal pipe cart. But I will be aware of its limitations when we are out together and be careful about ditches or other obstacles on our drives. I'm glad this discussion came up. I had no idea there was such a difference.


Hmmm, sounds like a certain gentleman I reported on this thread who had a major accident with a EE.....who people here blamed for his accident instead of the cart itself. If you don't know that EEs can be more unstable than other carts, how can you be blamed for not knowing the difference if you are an relatively experienced driver with other stable carts? Should EEs come with "caution" stickers, "Don't do stuff with this cart that you can with other carts"?



Would you blame Marsha for not knowing the difference if she got into a major accident had all this not come up?

Just something to consider, I really don't need a response. My "defensiveness" was mostly due to being upset for blaming the driver and defending the cart when I know there are people out there, like Marsha, who have no idea about its limitations.

Ok, I'll go back to my naughty chair again....





Myrna


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 15, 2011)

I have indeed encountered numerous metal pipe EE carts that were HORRIBLE...heavy, unbalanced, uncomfortable for horse and driver. A man I taught(trained his horse, then him, basically),had PREVIOUSLY gone, as an absolute newbie, to a neighboring state and bought a cute little buckskin mare complete w/ pipe EE cart and harness. What he GOT was a load of trouble. The mare had some dangerous habits...was severely 'home-bound', really NOT 'trained' to drive at ALL...in fact, downright dangerous. The(homebuilt, I think) cart that came with her may well have been part of the problem; it was HORRIBLY heavy, unbalanced, had these thick steel plates as 'brakes'! I had him remove them; later, he brought that cart to use when we began to drive his other mare(the one I was training)...but it quickly became clear that THAT cart was CAUSING problems, and I told him to not bring it back--we'd use my Frontier brand...and suggested he NEVER use that sorry cart again. The problems vanished w/ that horrid cart, BTW. He didn't 'stick with' driving, so I don't know what he did with it; hopefully, he DIDN'T sell it to another newbie who had not done their homework, or didn't take someone knowledgeable along when 'shopping'.

I have only owned Frontier's pipe EE cart, but trusting the judgement and experiences of certain others who post here, I could also recommend CTM's brand. Yes, there may indeed be others, but in the weight range, etc., those two brands are the ONLY ones I could presently endorse---as the best of their type, for certain uses...(NOT as the 'best-for-EVERY-purpose carts out there'!)....as I've said before!

It is my opinion that if you are going to 'get into' something,it is *your* responsibility to do your homework WELL, and BEFORE you purchase. When price IS an object, as it must be for most of us, then solid research should provide the available options within your spending range, and also make clear the proper application/proper and expected uses, of all products in that, and all other, categories.

When I began driving my minis, choices were pretty darn limited. When I trained my first mare, I did it w/ a borrowed cart, a little wooden bodied, but pipe shafted, affair w/ no seat back, and it was NOT EE...this was at that time probably the most common type in use for 'everyday' driving of minis...and though it was commonly called a 'pleasure' cart, it was no pleasure to drive! The ONLY time I've ever been 'tipped out' of a cart was from THAT one, about 25 yrs ago, when my now-29 YO mare Melody shied leaving my arena, turning sharply when she encountered a fence, and tipped that thing up and me, out!(When I bought, the FIRST cart for me was a Frontier(which, BTW, has a website under their Brand Name(actually, it's Frontier Trading Post...and they've been building carts for many years!) THEN I went to the Jerald show carts(because I wanted to breed show)...and my cart decisions since have ALL been based on the range/kind of driving I most wanted to do.

Decide what kind of driving you intend to do, on what kind of terrain and 'underfoot' conditions, then at least start with, the best suited, best built, vehicle in your price range that can fairly be expected to perform as you need it to, WITHIN THE LIMITATIONS OF ITS TYPE AND CONSTRUCTION! (You wouldn't try to drive NASCAR in a Ford Fiesta, would you? Nice little vehicle, but not 'built for' THAT kind of use, right?)

If, like many have, you find that DRIVING VEHICLES are also a lot like potato chips, and you 'can't have just one',then again, do your homework/research BEFORE adding on. I personally have yet to see one single vehicle for miniatures that *I* see as totally suitable for EVERY possible purpose, so as many have, I have ended up w/ more than one cart! IMO, there will ALWAYS be a decent market for quality, well-cared-for, used driving vehicles, so buying the best quality/construction/performance reputation at the level you can afford, is almost always a worthwhile 'investment'. Again...do your homework, ask questions of those whose qualifications/experience to provide helpful information in their answers are clear...and then decide what is best for you in YOUR circumstances, before you spend your hard-earned money! Several here have shared their thoughtful process in making such choices, and it worked out quite well!

Margo


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 15, 2011)

BTW- someone mentioned that Frontier was going out of business? That's not quite the case but they are up for sale so hopefully whoever purchases it will maintain the made-in-America quality the product currently has. CTM was active a month ago but suddenly their phone lines are disconnected and they aren't answering emails, not sure what's up with that. I'm doing some digging to try and find out what happened and if they're still in business.

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 26, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Does the ee cart really flip on a whim under "normal" driving circumstances? whoops, edited to say... don't answer that, I didn't mean to ask another question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer that question which you have every right to be asking - NO they don't flip on a whim and I have MANY MANY miles in on easy entry carts, with many horses at various stages of training, to be able to give that answer quite succinctly. Yes they can flip but I have never met a cart yet that CAN'T even though some are harder to flip. It sounds to me that you have put a great deal of careful thought into whether or not to purchase an easy entry cart. I say "go for it!" It will be the perfect vehicle for your purpose - inexpensive and workable. I have 5 of them on my farm right at the moment and have had several others over the years that have just gotten plain worn out. As long as you keep in mind the limitations of the vehicle (and all vehicles do have their limitations) and drive it appropriately as several others have pointed out, they are great, perfect even, for the use you intend. To get back to your original question: I have several different makes of easy entry and the Frontier is a well built, very nice example of EE's.


----------



## susanne (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a side note --

Good to see you, Lori -- long time, no post!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anybody have an ee cart made by pequea? In case the frontier is not available? I have to save in my jug a bit longer if I do get anything, so it would be a few months before I could consider anything, just starting to save now..... It may be forming up for a birthday/christmas present to myself however, after purchasing the aerocrown, I may need to wait a bit longer... LOL.

Thanks for posting. I really would not be buying this cart for anything more than a pony ride on the flat around a field. I have some nice flat plain paths cut around some cornfields here.

I want to get more experience driving and get my boy fitter first. I am unfortunately still having issues from my boy's overly short trim by my EX-farrier, and the resulting white line separation in his feet. He isn't lame, but the separation is wide enough to make me cautious to do much right now while we are trying to get things tightened up.... My new farrier is working hard to get my boys feet back in decent working condition... My aerocrown is sitting there under a tarp just looking pretty right now... I would be whining if it wasn't 100 degrees outside and unbearable working weather... I am hoping to get back out this weekend, wish me luck... I am trying a holostic type of liquid they gave me to put in the hole in his feet, it does seem to be making the feet look better very quickly... wish me luck, I really want to be driving..

Adair.


----------



## Renee (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 2 Pequea EE carts. One with pipe shafts and pneumatic tires and the other all wood with wooden wheels. They are very well made and have a bit more legroom than my Frontier EE. They ride about the same.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 28, 2011)

susanne said:


> Just a side note --
> 
> Good to see you, Lori -- long time, no post!


Nice to be here again Suzanne! It's been a busy few past months with a lot of showing, foals, advertising and my daughter home from school for the summer - just haven't had much time to play



Not so tough to take when I consider that my work is totally enjoyable!


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 3, 2011)

Not to open a can of worms here, but an update to my driving the EE cart more often:

I don't trail drive it very often - I trail and do most of my road work in my HyperBike. I am comfortable in it, it is uber reliable and stable on and off the road. PJ loves it, and we compete in it.

This year I have been showing Rascal in Pleasure. For that, I have to drive in the EE cart. I get an awful lot of razzing. They put the miniatures in a dressage ring for their pleasure class. I was trotting to warm up and let Rascal trot on. I got to a corner and turned. Much to my shock, the cart started to slide! My HyperBike NEVER slews like that, and I don't like that slithering feeling. I have now defense for EE carts - although I still maintain Frontier makes a solid product. I find myself being very careful how I drive it, however.

I do compete dressage and ADT in my 'Bike. Because PJ looks very TB or Standardbred, we rarely lose turnout points.



RhineStone said:


> You all can defend your EE carts all you want to, but I haven't heard of other carts flipping as much as the EE, no matter what the brand. You can virtually chalk every accident up to driver error, but when you have to watch what you can do with a certain vehicle, that would be a red flag to me. What would be the driving limitations on say a Minicrown, a Smart Cart and the like properly put to an appropriate horse other than maybe Turnout points in a Pleasure show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 5, 2011)

LazyRanch said:


> This year I have been showing Rascal in Pleasure. For that, I have to drive in the EE cart. I get an awful lot of razzing. They put the miniatures in a dressage ring for their pleasure class. I was trotting to warm up and let Rascal trot on. I got to a corner and turned. *Much to my shock, the cart started to slide! My HyperBike NEVER slews like that*, and I don't like that slithering feeling. I have now defense for EE carts - although I still maintain Frontier makes a solid product. I find myself being very careful how I drive it, however.


Interesting! My EE has never slid unless I intended it to but my Hyperbike does all the time. Guess it just depends on what footing you're in!



The Hyperbike wallows quite nicely in deep sand just like any other cart but flexes and bites in on most other footing as it's intended to. I haven't had a problem in the EE_ so far_ with_ my horses_ (disclaimer) in arenas or on grass. The only times I"ve gotten it to slide have been on sand.

Also a little bit off topic, but I just wanted to say that I've been quite pleased with the addition of a wider axle to my EE. I'm now using a CTM pony-sized axle on my Frontier mini cart with a fairly flat, wide-treaded tire and heavy duty puncture-proof tubes and while I haven't gotten to really test it due to driving a green horse and an injured horse, I'm happy with what I've felt so far. It definitely seems to have improved the lateral stability and I feel pretty solidly grounded behind even the pair.

Leia


----------

